
Hackers and Designers Summer Academy in Amsterdam - datafatmunger
http://summer.hackersanddesigners.nl/
======
danpalmer
If you hover over where it says "Bugs", it changed to say "Boobs".

Classy.

~~~
nickysielicki
Have you heard of Amsterdam's red light district? It is a place where you can
buy all sorts of narcotics, see prostitutes, and more!

I am assuming that is what they're referring to. That is their culture. How
dare you be so politically incorrect, do you have no notion of cultural
relativism?

~~~
danpalmer
I'm assuming you're being sarcastic here, but for clarity, yes I understand
the reason that it says "boobs", I don't however think it at all appropriate.

~~~
nickysielicki
I honestly don't think it's a big deal. Don't be so prude!

~~~
mryan
It is not prudish to think this is immature. I like boobs and I like tech
conferences. But not at the same time. There is no synergy there.

~~~
nickysielicki
Its not a boob themed hackathon. It's a one-off comment in a shitty funny
website.

Yeah it's immature. Its not worth getting upset about though.

